# iPhone SE



## yohan06 (10 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en possession d'un LG G3 depuis plus d'un an. J'ai crée une activité et je dois de manière régulière enregistrer des vidéos de mon travail... Ayant eu auparavant un Iphone 4S 8G (le faible espace du DD m'a fait passer à autre chose), et ayant vraiment aimé ce produit, je me demande s'il ne serait pas opportun de passer à l'Iphone SE 64 Go. Le système IOS m'a l'air beaucoup mieux calibré et donc beaucoup plus stable... 

Si vous pouviez me conseillez éventuellement afin de me dire si "oui" oui "non" je ferai un bon choix...

Evidemment, je devrais ensuite retoucher les vidéos et pour cela il me faudra un Ordi, mais là c'est un autre sujet, et je ne pense pas pouvoir en parler dans cette rubrique...

Je vous remercie par avance.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## bwaaazaaah (14 Novembre 2016)

L'iPhone SE en 64go est un très bon choix je pense, sa qualité photo/vidéo, sa taille, son autonomie... 
la différence se fera par un écran plus petit, une plus petite résolution et le système...
J'ai eu un G3 titane... il était bien mais je préfère de loin l'iPhone... 
tu pourras transféré facilement tes photos et vidéos vers un pc [emoji6]


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Novembre 2016)

L'Iphone SE est un excellent téléphone et l'appareil photo/vidéo marche bien et fait de bonnes photos. Il faut au moins la version à 64 GO sinon on est rapidement à l'étroit. L'avantage est qu'il est plus autonome et surtout (c'est en fonction de mon usage) je le trouve plus adapté à être utilisé en mobilité, son format plus réduit est moins encombrant


----------



## dragao13 (30 Novembre 2016)

Je viens de le prendre depuis une dizaine de jours et rien à dire : il est nickel !
Sa taille est pour moi, l'idéal, et il garde même cet esthétisme qui en fait un iPhone mais ce n'est qu'un détail.

L'autonomie est bonne par rapport à mes modèles précédents.
Je le préfère de très loin au 6 et 7.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2016)

C'est un bon petit téléphone et au moins tu ne ruineras pas comme avec le 6S ou le 7. Dommage que tu ais raté le black friday pour économiser 40 euros ... Je l'ai offert (le 64 Go) à mon épouse justement pour prendre de meilleures photo qu'avec le 4S, et filmer en HD.


----------



## jean512 (2 Décembre 2016)

ouai dommage que tu ai raté le black friday, sur Cdiscount j'ai eu 1 iPhone SE acheter, le 2eme offert


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2016)

Mais bien sur ...


----------



## jean512 (2 Décembre 2016)

http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-194295-plan-iphone-rose-achete-iphone-offert


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2016)

Et tu as bien reçu les deux ?

Après ce ne sont que des 16 Go, inutilisable en ce qui me concerne


----------



## jean512 (2 Décembre 2016)

oui j'ai eu les 2, pour 460€. ils seront pour la famille, moi j'ai déjà un 7 plus.


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2016)

Parfait alors. Je n'ai qu'un 6 mais pas sur qu'il ait un successeur ...


----------

